# Lake Kidded - All Black Nubian & Moon Spotted Sister :)



## ImTheDudes

Lake did a great job this year.She is dam raising and is doing awesome. Here are a few pictures . This was right before their disbudding session. Our friend was so impressed with the little buck that he wanted to buy him today but not with his awesome top line. Their top lines look great, and both seem to have inherited their sire's cannon bone length.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Very pretty! :thumb: Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno

They are both very nice but that moonspotted one is really something!


----------



## KW Farms

They are beautiful!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're both gorgeous!! :drool:  Congrats! :applaud: :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice... :thumb:


----------



## shibby7

They are gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## nubians2

Wow, Love the moonspotted doelings color. The black is very nice too! Congrats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

So cute!! LOve the colors!


----------



## Bit of Everything

Adorable!!!


----------



## ImTheDudes

Thanks all! They did well on their disbudding and the guy wanted to buy my little black buck right then but how could I? 

It's the first baby my partner ever helped into this world and they are already bonded. The little buck comes bouncing to John when he calls "Where's my Raider Nation?" .. Gods and Goddess' help me lol. Thank you for the comments tho, I love seeing all your new babies as well.


----------



## RPC

Congrats on those awesome looking kids.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

I WANT HER! :shades:


----------



## nubians2

I was thinking the same thing Petersfamilyfarms! Her coloring is very unique, I wonder how much it will change as she matures. My spotted doeling started with dark brown spots and now they are white. You wouldn't know it was the same goat.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks all!


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## peggy

Beautiful kids!!!! What color are the sire and dam????


----------



## ImTheDudes

My stud is a tan buck with white and black spots/markings and my doe is a brown with white belt, frosted ears and nose. I really am having the best time with them! Thank you for the comments, I am pretty amazed with them as well. The little doeling also has an all white stomach lol ... I am taking plenty of pics as I know the moonspots will end up white!  Maybe I will do a bi-monthly color shot and post them when she is a yearling .
Laura


----------



## In_Clover

*Lovely Moonspots*

I know I'm late on this thread, but I just joined. Wanted to tell you how lovely those wee babes are. I would love to add a moonspotted Nubian doeling to my herd. Just striking!
Erin


----------



## Macyllehub

Beautiful!


----------



## pubgal83

Couple of beauties!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow!! :lovey::drool:hlala:


----------

